# Applet aus eclipse erzeugen



## docfunee (14. Apr 2006)

hallo,

kann man aus eclipse heraus, wenn man ein Applet programmiert hat ein Applet mit den richtigen Pfadangaben erzeugen??

..also wenn ich ein Package habe und dann die Klassen und Bilder, dann hab ich ja bei den URL angeben für die Bilder unterschiedliche Pfade.  Also über eclipse läuft das Applet ganz normal, aber wenn ich die .class Datei in einem Browser laden will, dann hab ich ja wieder unterschiedliche Pfadangaben, weil ich die .class Datei und die Bilder in ein Ordner reinlege. 

Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob eclipse sowas mitberücksichtigt, oder muss ich immer alles in einem Ordern lassen?

hoffe meine Frage ist angekommen..

danke


----------



## ff (14. Apr 2006)

kommt drauf an, ob du absolut oder relativ verlinkt hast. aber wenn du relativ linkst und die bilder irgendwo im projektverzeichnis hast, kopier doch einfach die wesentlichen files/folders direkt aufn webserver und das thema ist gegessen.


----------



## nochmal (14. Apr 2006)

..hmm verstehe nicht warum ich das Applet nicht laden kann?.. in eclipse startet es, aber im Browser wird dann angezeigt:  Applet not inited 

wie kann ich das Problem lösen?   
danke


----------



## docfunee (14. Apr 2006)

:cry:   also ich habe Java 1.5, und die version des Applets ist schon bischen älter, eclipse startet das Applet aber trotzdem, per Console bekomme ich aber die Fehlermeldung 


```
Note: Absolute.java uses or overrides a deprecated API.
Note: Recompile with -deprecation for details.
```


und kann es auch nicht mit dem appletviewer anschauen....  wie kann ich es nun trotzdem zum laufen bekommen??


----------



## ff (15. Apr 2006)

darauf achten, dass die version der java runtime mit der in eclipse übereinstimmt (siehst du in den project settings)


----------

